# Small, arboreal snakes



## LeilaNami (Aug 10, 2009)

I have an empty cage and it's bugging the heck out of me.  If anyone knows the product, it's one of the Fresh Air habitats meaning it's fairly small with screen siding.  I was looking for a small, arboreal snake to occupy it (that is not a rough green snake).  It once housed Xenochrophis vittatus which honestly I would love to have again but cannot find.  So far the other species that caught my eye were Dasypeltis medici and Chrysopelea pelias.  Is anyone keeping these?  I'm also open to other suggestions.


----------



## Memento (Aug 11, 2009)

I've kept Dasypeltis scabra and fasciata - established snakes are very easy to care for, as long as you have a stable supply of small eggs (I mainly used quail and bantam eggs).  Screened cages might not be the best for them though, as they require high humidity (70%+).  Temperature-wise, they do fine in a range of 73-80 degrees.

There isn't a lot of info on D. medici, but from what I understand their care is nearly identical to the other 2.  

The only warning I have on these snakes is to beware of animals that are not properly acclimated - they can be very aggressive (even though they can't give a significant bite, it's still annoying) and will refuse to feed to the point of starvation.  This may be a risk with D. medici, since all of the ones I've known of have been wild caught, though you may get lucky and find a breeder.


----------



## skippy (Aug 11, 2009)

i've seen some beautiful species of garter snake that would probably do well... how small are we talking?


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the information Memento

Skippy, the cage is probably the equivalent of a 20 High turned on its side


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 12, 2009)

is it all screen?

not sure id go the snake route with an all screen enclosure.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 13, 2009)

Lucas339 said:


> is it all screen?
> 
> not sure id go the snake route with an all screen enclosure.


but she stated it already housed a previous snake ?, besides as long as you tape the enclosure it should be fine.  Get a Red eastern Indigo snake *tee hee* Or a Black milk!! there so smart!!!  Thayeri Kingsnakes are sweet as pie too with awesome pretty colors not your typical black and whites. Or a rubber boa !! those guys can withstand 60 degrees and live i think up to 35 years or more and quite docile and like wrapping themselves around you, not quite colorful but still they seem pretty interesting. 







More info http://www.rubberboas.com/Content/captivecare.html


----------



## Lucas339 (Aug 14, 2009)

nrokin said:


> but she stated it already housed a previous snake ?, besides as long as you tape the enclosure it should be fine.


thats a whole lot of taping!  do you really want that look?  a seran wrapped cage?


----------



## LeilaNami (Aug 15, 2009)

I've made it pretty secure by taping and silicone sealing.


----------

